# Protecting and Maintaining Light Coloured Interior



## Cheib (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi, I am new to the forum!

We're talking delivery of a Porsche Cayenne in the New Year which has a light interior which is a nice change after 20 years of black leather but am also aware its going to need protecting/maintaining! Dash, doors etc are leather as well as the seats....also aware that the lower door trims are plastic so these will need constant attention too! Be interested to know what products/treatments people would recommend and whether going for something like a professional Getchniq treatment is worth it ? I know Porsche will try selling me a Swissvax treatment.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

I would definitely be going for leather guard from an approved gtechniq deatailer.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

I've used gyeon on mine and keep a pack of leather wipes in the car. Fingers crossed that's enough.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

In my light interior car i keep a couple of old pillow cases to cover the seats if me or any passengers have new jeans on.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Protect with LTT Auto LeatherGuard - guaranteed protection against dye transfer
Maintain with Auto Maintain - cleaner and protection in one
Deep clean once a year with Auto Foam before re protecting

Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Dr Leather cleaner (either the wipes or spray and brush) followed by dye blocker works a treat on my ivory white leather i give it a good going over every 4 months or so.


----------



## Cheib (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Lots to digest and do some reading up on the products mentioned. What would say a professional application give you of the Gtech products over carefully applied amatuer ? Do they have better products ?


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Depends how confident you are in you're own ability. It's like any professional v amateur.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

Just looked at mine after getting out wearing my darkest jeans. Noticed some dye transfer. Cry.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Protectors should be very easy to apply and no problem whether you are a professional or a consumer. They are simple spray and wipe products 
Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## Cheib (Nov 23, 2016)

Picked up the car 10 days ago and applied the LTT Auto Leather Guard. Doesn't work when it comes to Dye Transfer from Jeans....at all. Applied in line with the instructions supplies and after one day's light use (i.e. two journey's) dye transfer was very evident.

Have ordered the Dr Leather product.


----------



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

You'll still get dye transfer on the leather seats no matter what. The difference is that if it's protected the dye should be easily removed using wipes etc and will not permanently mark the leather.


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

HI there.

We have a very popular kit for maintaining the factory fresh condition of your interior. It's called our Leather Care Kit and is great for cleaning leather. It comes with 500ml each of Leather Ultra Clean and Leather Protection Cream.

The Ultra Clean is a general cleaner which will remove any dirt and grime from the leather's surface. It's a mild cleaner so is safe to use even on all leather and vinyl. You may that you also benefit from using the Tampico Brush, as this will help to remove the dirt/grime which is trapped within the grain.
The Leather Protection Cream is used after cleaning to add an additional protective layer to the leather to help protect against spillages and make the leather easier to clean in future. It even contains UV inhibitors so is ideal for car interiors.

We're quite proud of the fact that the Leather Ultra Clean was voted the best leather cleaner in Classics Monthly Magazine's test of 14 leather cleaners. It was, in fact, the first product ever to be scored 20/20 in one of the magazine's product reviews; which just goes to show it really is as good as we say it is!

Leather Care Kit: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Care_Kit.htm
Tampico Brush: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Tampico_Brush.php
Sponge & Cloth Bundle: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Sponges_Cloths.php

I hope this helps,

Kind Regards
Duncan Ashurst
Senior Sales Advisor

Tel: 0844 879 3691

Furniture Clinic
Unit 10
Hobson Industrial Estate
Burnopfield
Newcastle Upon Tyne
NE16 6EA

www.furnitureclinic.co.uk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Duncan 
I have a brand new leather lazy boy suite at home(premium range)
Can you recommend some good cleaning products, ie better than the care products that can be purchased with the suite?

Cheers

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi graham1970

The care kit is great for furniture to ... check it out:
https://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Care_Kit

Regards Duncan / Furniture Clinic


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

graham1970 said:


> Hi Duncan
> I have a brand new leather lazy boy suite at home(premium range)
> Can you recommend some good cleaning products, ie better than the care products that can be purchased with the suite?
> 
> ...


You can purchase specific furniture products for your leather here

http://lttleathercare.com/product-category/furniture-2/

Any questions on furniture care do not hesitate to ask


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

judyb said:


> You can purchase specific furniture products for your leather here
> 
> http://lttleathercare.com/product-category/furniture-2/
> 
> Any questions on furniture care do not hesitate to ask


The beauty of purchasing Leather Ultra Clean (https://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Ultra_Clean), is that it is safe to use on all leather - the majority of modern leather in pigmented (painted), regardless of whether is it a car seat, or a piece of furniture.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.
Unfortunately this is not the case on furniture leather which varies a great deal and can be very different to auto interiors. 
Leather identification is always far more critical on furniture before selection of the correct products.

Often if the same products are used on furniture that are used on finished auto leather these could cause issues particularly in the case of Micropigments and Aniline leathers where detergent cleaners will be of little benefit and could cause issues.

Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

For leather you'll want Dr Leather Dye Block, Gtechniqs isn't that good their fabric protector is very good though.


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Cheib said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum!
> 
> We're talking delivery of a Porsche Cayenne in the New Year which has a light interior which is a nice change after 20 years of black leather but am also aware its going to need protecting/maintaining! Dash, doors etc are leather as well as the seats....also aware that the lower door trims are plastic so these will need constant attention too! Be interested to know what products/treatments people would recommend and whether going for something like a professional Getchniq treatment is worth it ? I know Porsche will try selling me a Swissvax treatment.


Lovely car, I think we may have chatted over on PH about light interiors. I've got used 991 last year with Luxor Beige interior. I've been using Dr Leather dye block and cleaner.

So far so good. After wearing dark denim you can see the seat has gone blue, but after using the cleaner wipes it comes straight off.

What I have noticed though is that some of the stitching has become dirty and I don't know if that can be remedied. That's where I would concentrate your efforts as the DrL blocker and cleaner seems to do the job on the leather.

Enjoy the car


----------



## Cheib (Nov 23, 2016)

sam1970 said:


> Lovely car, I think we may have chatted over on PH about light interiors. I've got used 991 last year with Luxor Beige interior. I've been using Dr Leather dye block and cleaner.
> 
> So far so good. After wearing dark denim you can see the seat has gone blue, but after using the cleaner wipes it comes straight off.
> 
> ...


Thanks...it's a great car. Really happy and impressed with it.

I've noticed the stitching is getting dirty but I struggle to think what can be done with that.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Might be worth putting this up to show we fully understand the leather issues, seeing as we formulate and consult to some of the largest tanneries in the world!!!! Our technologies are also lab tested instead of just marketed.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366592

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

Cheib said:


> Thanks...it's a great car. Really happy and impressed with it.
> 
> I've noticed the stitching is getting dirty but I struggle to think what can be done with that.


Are there any products that can kind of 'seal' the stitching, to stop it getting discoloured ?


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is colour lock like light colour interior please


----------



## Furniture Clinic (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheib said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum!
> 
> We're talking delivery of a Porsche Cayenne in the New Year which has a light interior which is a nice change after 20 years of black leather but am also aware its going to need protecting/maintaining! Dash, doors etc are leather as well as the seats....also aware that the lower door trims are plastic so these will need constant attention too! Be interested to know what products/treatments people would recommend and whether going for something like a professional Getchniq treatment is worth it ? I know Porsche will try selling me a Swissvax treatment.


Hi There

We have a Leather Care Kit which is great for cleaning car leather. It comes with 500ml each of Leather Ultra Clean and Leather Protection Cream.

The Ultra Clean is a general cleaner which will remove any dirt and grime from the leather's surface. It's a mild cleaner so is safe to use even on all leather and vinyl. You may find that you also benefit from using the Tampico Brush, as this will help to remove the dirt/grime which is trapped within the grain.
The Leather Protection Cream is used after cleaning to add an additional protective layer to the leather to help protect against spillages and make the leather easier to clean in future. It even contains UV inhibitors so is ideal for car interiors.

We're quite proud of the fact that the Leather Ultra Clean was voted the best leather cleaner in Classics Monthly Magazine's test of 14 leather cleaners. It was, in fact, the first product ever to be scored 20/20 in one of the magazine's product reviews; which just goes to show it really is as good as we say it is!

Leather Care Kit: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Care_Kit.htm
Tampico Brush: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Tampico_Brush.php
Sponge & Cloth Bundle: http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/Sponges_Cloths.php

Kind Regards
Duncan Ashurst
Senior Sales Advisor


----------

